
Are Tontines a solution to the pension crisis? - ttadmin
http://retirementincomejournal.com/issue/january-11-2018/article/the-crypto-capitalist-and-his-digital-tontine
======
dv_dt
Giving someone a financial incentive to murder me in my old age is not a good
retirement plan feature.

------
logfromblammo
So... yet another ICO dressed up with an old-timey financial term as its
primary buzzword.

It isn't entirely clear why the new coin or the new company issuing it is
necessary. If they can reduce the 15% overhead of insurers to 1%/year overhead
of their system, someone else could make it into a smart contract that only
costs the amount of vespene gas required to keep it running.

